# New California



## Futurdreamz (Jan 17, 2018)

What do you think their chances are? I don't think the other regions would be too happy about that, but they problably would think that they are better without.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

Everybody needs to grow the hell up.

This wouldn't be an issue if the lovely state of Cali would just accept the fact they can't get their way all of the damn time.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

That will be like the Québec situation: No one will care and they will become the most hated state.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 17, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> What do you think their chances are?


 Just about zero. I live in California and if they get what they want I'd be living right by the border which doesn't sound fun. I feel like it'd be too much work, time, and effort for it to have any chance to take off or succeed in any way.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 17, 2018)

what happened to calexit?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Honestly, I don't care. The group is trying to separate from the most populous group in California (LA, SF, etc.). It won't end the way they want.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 17, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> what happened to calexit?


It's California one of the most liberal states, "they" just want attention from what I can tell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

LOL, sounds like a joke.
Also why are they saying 51st state? I thought there was currently 52 states in the US.


----------



## Chary (Jan 17, 2018)

Texas is the only one allowed to angrily yell that they don't want to be part of the USA anymore! 

Seriously, leave it to Californians to be attention seeking crybabies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Anfroid said:


> It's California one of the most liberal states, "they" just want attention from what I can tell.


Hate to be that guy, but it is most likely the Republican side of things. Based on the this map of the 2016 Presidential election, the majority of the counties are Republican voting counties that want to separate themselves because the majority of the votes come from the big cities (LA, SF, etc) because they have the largest population density.


Spoiler
















--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiU said:


> LOL, sounds like a joke.
> Also why are they saying 51st state? I thought there was currently 52 states in the US.


There are currently 50 United States (Hawaii being the most recent). You must be thinking of Puerto Rico, which is a US territory and is currently going through a period of political debate on whether they want to officially become a state, or if they want to just be there.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> Hate to be that guy, but it is most likely the Republican side of things. Based on the this map of the 2016 Presidential election, the majority of the counties are Republican voting counties that want to separate themselves because the majority of the votes come from the big cities (LA, SF, etc) because they have the largest population density.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They're wanting to separate from certain people. Not trying to argue for the matter.. As it makes no damn sense to create a new state for such a petty reason. You'll still be a part of the same country, so what's the point?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2018)

Chary said:


> Texas is the only one allowed to angrily yell that they don't want to be part of the USA anymore!
> 
> Seriously, leave it to Californians to be attention seeking crybabies.



The California government is a joke. Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes. Yeah, what a great place to live.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> They're wanting to separate from certain people. Not trying to argue for the matter.. As it makes no damn sense to create a new state for such a petty reason. You'll still be a part of the same country, so what's the point?


From what I gather from the (oh so reliable) twittersphere, the majority of New Californians are feeling like they don't get any representation as their 55 (270 required to win, 531 total iirc, making 20% and 10% of votes respectively) electoral votes all go to the democratic party due to the overwhelming amount of people that live in L.A., San Francisco, and other large cities that vote democratic.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> Hate to be that guy, but it is most likely the Republican side of things. Based on the this map of the 2016 Presidential election, the majority of the counties are Republican voting counties that want to separate themselves because the majority of the votes come from the big cities (LA, SF, etc) because they have the largest population density.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Holy crap, I've been looking at that map wrong, I thought it was the other way around. Why do they want the good parts of california? Fuck I seriously don't want to be part of new california, it just sounds stupid. Thankfully this will most likely fail.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Anfroid said:


> Holy crap, I've been looking at that map wrong, I thought it was the other way around. Why do they want the good parts of california? Fuck I seriously don't want to be part of new california, it just sounds stupid. Thankfully this will most likely fail.





blujay said:


> From what I gather from the (oh so reliable) twittersphere, the majority of New Californians are feeling like they don't get any representation as their 55 (270 required to win, 531 total iirc, making 20% and 10% of votes respectively) electoral votes all go to the democratic party due to the overwhelming amount of people that live in L.A., San Francisco, and other large cities that vote democratic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> From what I gather from the (oh so reliable) twittersphere, the majority of New Californians are feeling like they don't get any representation as their 55 (270 required to win, 531 total iirc, making 20% and 10% of votes respectively) electoral votes all go to the democratic party due to the overwhelming amount of people that live in L.A., San Francisco, and other large cities that vote democratic.


It's almost like the electoral college is piping fresh bullshit that parties only like when it's convenient


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> From what I gather from the (oh so reliable) twittersphere, the majority of New Californians are feeling like they don't get any representation as their 55 (270 required to win, 531 total iirc, making 20% and 10% of votes respectively) electoral votes all go to the democratic party due to the overwhelming amount of people that live in L.A., San Francisco, and other large cities that vote democratic.


Well, it IS  a democratic state and all. Not like splitting will affect much.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Well, it IS  a democratic state and all. Not like splitting will affect much.


In theory, it would create a tiny coastal Republican state


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> In theory, it would create a tiny coastal Republican state


If they're not an island they're doing it wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> In theory, it would create a tiny coastal Republican state


You're looking at it wrong. Try again.


Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> You're looking at it wrong. Try again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ah, I see. That makes more sense lol

For context, I saw this earlier in an article but the picture wouldn't load properly, so I couldn't really tell which side represented which


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's almost like the electoral college is piping fresh bullshit that parties only like when it's convenient


Wait, what? This isn't something that is decided by the electoral college. The electoral college was put in to prevent large corporations from buying out voters, and it probably won't be abolished for a long time, so what they want makes sense, but they most likely won't get it.

Actually, they want it kind of like how West Virginia was with slavery. And it might actually be granted if they present a good enough case.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

Also this just takes gerrymandering to a whole new, totally ridiculous level


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ah, I see. That makes more sense lol
> 
> For context, I saw this earlier in an article but the picture wouldn't load properly, so I couldn't really tell which side represented which


No problem. Yeah, the whole purpose is to divide the state on political boundaries, so if they were to keep the costal side that, well might be a problem...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> Wait, what? This isn't something that is decided by the electoral college. The electoral college was put in to prevent large corporations from buying out voters, and it probably won't be abolished for a long time, so what they want makes sense, but they most likely won't get it.
> 
> Actually, they want it kind of like how West Virginia was with slavery. And it might actually be granted if they present a good enough case.


Given the current political state, it might even go through. :|


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> Wait, what? This isn't something that is decided by the electoral college. The electoral college was put in to prevent large corporations from buying out voters, and it probably won't be abolished for a long time, so what they want makes sense, but they most likely won't get it.
> 
> Actually, they want it kind of like how West Virginia was with slavery. And it might actually be granted if they present a good enough case.


Sure it does, the electorate decides votes based on congressional district. It doesnt matter how many votes there are overall as long as the lines are drawn correctly


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Given the current political state, it might even go through. :|


They'd get yosemite, which is the only part of California worth visiting at this point in time  so idk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Sure it does, the electorate decides votes based on congressional district. It doesnt matter how many votes there are overall as long as the lines are drawn correctly


I mean in the case of secession. They aren't deciding whether or not New Cali secedes from Old Cali.

The funny part about this is that just a few weeks ago I helped my nephew with a map regarding how he would divide the country if it needed to be divided based on religious, ethnic, and political lines, and we separated half of california into "New Cali". Wish I had a picture :|


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2018)

Anfroid said:


> Just about zero. I live in California and if they get what they want I'd be living right by the border which doesn't sound fun. I feel like it'd be too much work, time, and effort for it to have any chance to take off or succeed in any way.


Actually, speaking as someone who lives near the MA/RI border, it's not as big of a hassle traveling between two states as you might think.

I haven't heard too much about this "New California" proposition, but from the sound of it, it seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 17, 2018)

blujay said:


> I mean in the case of secession. They aren't deciding whether or not New Cali secedes from Old Cali.|


Oh, I see why you were confused. What I meant is that the reason this is even being proposed is because all of the Republicans that live in California are tired of feeling like their votes will be wasted to the electoral college, since all the lines are drawn in a way that will ALWAYS favor the liberal cities. If they made their own state, they could draw the congressional lines however they want, and make the new state overall Republican

It's a really stupid alternative to just getting rid of the electoral college altogether, but I guess we'll see how it plays out


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The California government is a joke. Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes. Yeah, what a great place to live.


I take back every bad thing I said about you. I love you and you are 100% correct here


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, I see why you were confused. What I meant is that the reason this is even being proposed is because all of the Republicans that live in California are tired of feeling like their votes will be wasted to the electoral college, since all the lines are drawn in a way that will ALWAYS favor the liberal cities. If they made their own state, they could draw the congressional lines however they want, and make the new state overall Republican
> 
> It's a really stupid alternative to just getting rid of the electoral college altogether, but I guess we'll see how it plays out


Or they could just move here to Arizona, a heavily conservative state that’s growing quickly and quite cheaper to live in....

Lots of people already have lol.


----------



## gman666 (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh god I can't even look at the news anymore... It's like people have completely lost their damn minds. The problem sounds like a problem in regards to proper representation, and that's not because of some tyrannical leader, but a problem with the public and their decisions during elections. And the leaders of this new decent don't seem to realize that the high taxes and environmental restrictions are good in the long run. Meanwhile, these asshats complain about tax increases and environmental restrictions, as well as, call a publicly elected leader "tyrannical" and they have no presentable solution to the supposed problem. Sounds like some partisan bullshit to me!


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> What do you think their chances are? I don't think the other regions would be too happy about that, but they problably would think that they are better without.


NOW? Better than ever.  And I love how they plan on taking 3/4 of the state.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cylent1 said:


> NOW? Better than ever.  And I love how they plan on taking 3/4 of the state.


Hmmm.... actually I think you’re correct. With a GOP controlled Washington, the only real hurdle would be getting California’s votes. They’d still have to get both the Federal govt, and the majority votes in California to have this happen per the State admission clause in the Constitution.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Admission_to_the_Union


----------



## th3joker (Jan 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The California government is a joke. Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes. Yeah, what a great place to live.


i "lived" in cali for 3 months last year. it was hell. i flipped out at a circleK when all their prices for packs of bottled water were off by $4. why? becuase cali taxes each plastic bottle in a 20 pack. fuck cali


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2018)

th3joker said:


> i "lived" in cali for 3 months last year. it was hell. i flipped out at a circleK when all their prices for packs of bottled water were off by $4. why? becuase cali taxes each plastic bottle in a 20 pack. fuck cali



Yeah, my family used to live there for a while, but moved due to my dad's job being better over here. We're glad we did, the cost of living is absolute BS.  Taxes for everything, even for breathing air (hyperbole). The government there needs a good purging.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 17, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Oh god I can't even look at the news anymore... It's like people have completely lost their damn minds. The problem sounds like a problem in regards to proper representation, and that's not because of some tyrannical leader, but a problem with the public and their decisions during elections. And the leaders of this new decent don't seem to realize that the high taxes and environmental restrictions are good in the long run. Meanwhile, these asshats complain about tax increases and environmental restrictions, as well as, call a publicly elected leader "tyrannical" and they have no presentable solution to the supposed problem. Sounds like some partisan bullshit to me!


largely it seems that those taxes are going straight to funding sanctuary cities, which isn't really fair. I haven't looked too closely at California politics bit it does seem to quite often completely dismiss the needs of the rural communities.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 17, 2018)

Chary said:


> Texas is the only one allowed to angrily yell that they don't want to be part of the USA anymore!
> 
> Seriously, leave it to Californians to be attention seeking crybabies.


TLDR
Lol but seriously, what is happening in California?


----------



## weatMod (Jan 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The California government is a joke. Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes. Yeah, what a great place to live.


yeah it's true CA is a joke   the taxes make it cost prohibitive to even exist , but they might  actually be right about the cancer stuff , if not cancer i bet it is  harmful in other ways
so many things that are still allowed in the US even  CA are banned in EU


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 17, 2018)

Wasn’t this tried already and failed? The state I live in won’t become a shithole like that. Reminds me of the yo-yo who tried to divide the ocean. That’s real crazy!


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 18, 2018)

I live in California and I am all for this.  I want to be able to live here in the state I was born in, but taxes are far too high.  This place is also a liberal hellhole.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> I live in California and I am all for this.  I want to be able to live here in the state I was born in, but taxes are far too high.  This place is also a liberal hellhole.


You wouldn't be living in the same state, just the same geographic position


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 18, 2018)

With the state California is in, it's gonna become its own fucking badass country with the motto, "C stands for weed and shit."
...
Don't even get me started on the national anthem.


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You wouldn't be living in the same state, just the same geographic position


That's what I meant.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> That's what I meant.


Regardless, though, I can't see this going through. There's no way a majority of Congress is going to be ok with splitting up one of the largest states we have and letting the complaining party take the bigger half


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Regardless, though, I can't see this going through. There's no way a majority of Congress is going to be ok with splitting up one of the largest states we have and letting the complaining party take the bigger half


*smaller


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> *smaller


Bigger geographically and I'm pretty sure bigger by population, as well


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Bigger geographically and I'm pretty sure bigger by population, as well


Liberals complain far more than republicans if that is what you're implying


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2018)

OctolingRift said:


> Liberals complain far more than republicans if that is what you're implying


I wasn't referring to a political party, I was referring to the party in this particular problem that take issue with their state's elected officials, who then effectively filed a complaint


----------



## OctolingRift (Jan 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I wasn't referring to a political party, I was referring to the party in this particular problem that take issue with their state's elected officials, who then effectively filed a complaint


Ah, my bad m8


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 18, 2018)

Being very pessimistic, the lines seem drawn along population and water rights considerations.  That is, "New California" wants all the water and to use it as leverage to get money on the major population centers.  Resources are the major reason for political boundary redraws, after all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2018)

Also I find it funny how the author specifically states that one of the main reasons for proposing the split was that their state had become a one-party political system

Like mate

Your last governor was Republican


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> their state had become a one-party political system



The insanity party!   Too bad red and blue are both members.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm from California. This happens every few years. There is a 0% chance of this happening.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 19, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> With the state California is in, it's gonna become its own fucking badass country with the motto, "C stands for weed and shit."
> ...
> Don't even get me started on the national anthem.



great idea every weed legal state hurry it up and succeed from the union make your own damn country where weed is 100% legal


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The California government is a joke. Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes. Yeah, what a great place to live.


    Yeah, there are taxes, but it really is a great place to live. The weather is nice, there are lots of different types of people, and there's a lot of cool stuff to do. I don't see how finding things that cause cancer is a bad thing.
Anyway, I love it here.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 19, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> What do you think their chances are? I don't think the other regions would be too happy about that, but they problably would think that they are better without.


Simply put, it's the conservative area's trying to break away from the liberal areas.  Just one of the several civil wars that America is heading towards.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> Yeah, there are taxes, but it really is a great place to live. The weather is nice, there are lots of different types of people, and there's a lot of cool stuff to do. I don't see how finding things that cause cancer is a bad thing.
> Anyway, I love it here.



The cost of living is exorbitant.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 19, 2018)

tatripp said:


> I'm from California. This happens every few years. There is a 0% chance of this happening.


You never had Trump before. And that forest fire and subsequent flooding was exceptionally nasty so some people may have taken note.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The cost of living is exorbitant.


That's really not the fault of the government, that's more the fault of all the Silicon Valley multimillionares that settle there for the scenery and drive property values through the roof with their mansions


----------



## tatripp (Jan 19, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> You never had Trump before. And that forest fire and subsequent flooding was exceptionally nasty so some people may have taken note.


What does any of that have to do with a New California? Trump is the president. I'm pretty sure it's similar in Canada, but there is a balance of powers in the US Government. Trump would have almost nothing to do with splitting the state in two. The people who want to split the state in two usually claim that it is because the northern and the southern parts are extremely different culturally which is absolutely true. I'm sick of people blaming Trump for everything.
Also, I'm not sure what the forest fires have to do with a state splitting in two. We get bad fires every year. This one was a little worse than usual because of the landslides and the location.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's really not the fault of the government, that's more the fault of all the Silicon Valley multimillionares that settle there for the scenery and drive property values through the roof with their mansions



Were it not for that being such an issue, I wouldn't mind living there, but as it stands, it's not viable ATM.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's really not the fault of the government, that's more the fault of all the Silicon Valley multimillionares that settle there for the scenery and drive property values through the roof with their mansions


That's part of it, but part of it is local government's zoning laws.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The cost of living is exorbitant.


True, but that doesn't mean it's not a nice place in general.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> True, but that doesn't mean it's not a nice place in general.



I'm not refuting the nicety of living there, it's just so damn expensive >.>


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not refuting the nicety of living there, it's just so damn expensive >.>


In the original quote you sarcastically wrote "Yeah, what a great place to live." I just wanted to say it non-sarcastically.

Tbh, I don't even think it's that expensive. If you're renting, then yeah, a chunk of money goes into rent. Rent is crazy here. If you own a house, and I mean own it not be paying it off, it's not too bad.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> In the original quote you sarcastically wrote "Yeah, what a great place to live." I just wanted to say it non-sarcastically.
> 
> Tbh, I don't even think it's that expensive. If you're renting, then yeah, a chunk of money goes into rent. Rent is crazy here. If you own a house, and I mean own it not be paying it off, it's not too bad.


Really, though, that just is a great illustration of the "'boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness"


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Really, though, that just is a great illustration of the "'boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness"


Yep. How the hell are you supposed to get ahead in life when all your money is going into the ridiculous rent? It's very hard to start from the bottom here.


----------



## lexarvn (Jan 19, 2018)

No way new California will happen, at least with the borders suggested.



the_randomizer said:


> Everything gets taxed, everything is deemed as causing cancer, taxes on gas, taxes on those taxes.


I'm not sure how taxes are where you live, but just taking a quick look at California's income, property, and sales tax rates, I would say they are pretty darn reasonable. Cost of living is high in some areas, but it's not because of taxes, at least not state level taxes. Maybe some of the individual cites have some ridiculous things going on like San Francisco, but most of California the cost of living is comparable to the rest of the west coast. Heck, Portland and Seattle are actually more expensive than a fair number of the large cities in California.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> If they're not an island they're doing it wrong.


reminds me of that graphic of texas pushing itself away.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 20, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Oh god I can't even look at the news anymore... It's like people have completely lost their damn minds. The problem sounds like a problem in regards to proper representation, and that's not because of some tyrannical leader, but a problem with the public and their decisions during elections. And the leaders of this new decent don't seem to realize that the high taxes and environmental restrictions are good in the long run. Meanwhile, these asshats complain about tax increases and environmental restrictions, as well as, call a publicly elected leader "tyrannical" and they have no presentable solution to the supposed problem. Sounds like some partisan bullshit to me!



If you think the reaction is bad.. You should look up some of the reactions and comments about Obama. x.x;

After all Texas was threatening to secede almost every other week unless they needed something, then asking washington for it.


----------

